# I'm Alive.



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I realize that I haven't showed my face around here much after the season ended... So I just thought that I would let you all know that I'm alive and well.
With my site being down and getting a new computer, I've somewhat lost that Halloween spark. However, I will be getting to work on my haunt stuff this February, so no worries there.
So yeah.
I'm alive.
How's everyone been doing?
.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just fine here in NJ! Glad to see you back. I bet we can get you building before February.


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

wintertime is a great time to build projects


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome back to the fold, Fright


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yay! thanks for showing your mug, FYF!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geeeeeee we're you gone? just kidding. Ok breaks over, back to work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! He's alive!!!!!!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah he lives!!!!  

Im probably gonna be getting out of it for a bit and come back summer MAYBE. 

Or maybe im just too sad to face the truth im addicted >_>


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey! I just got back from your neck of the woods. I was in Dubuque for a white Christmas. It was pretty but ready to be back in the 50 degree weather back in Oklahoma. Stay warm.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> Geeeeeee we're you gone?


I knew at least ONE person would say that.
.

Thank you all for the warm welcome back!
When's the chat going to start back up?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

A decent sized chat is on right now. 

Just for you lotus

"DONGGGGGGGG"

=P I know you hate that bell


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey ya fyf


----------

